# Master Jasmine Tung passed away ...



## fyn5000 (Mar 27, 2009)

Sad news.  Master Jasmine Tung (Chan Tung Mood Lay Jasmine) passed away in early March.  She was the daughter of Tung Ying Chieh and sister of Tung Hu Ling.  More information can be found at http://www.tungyingkit-taiji.com/ . 


fyn


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Mar 27, 2009)

R.I.P. Master Jasmine Tung.  The martial art world will miss you.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 27, 2009)

.


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Mar 27, 2009)

arnisador said:


> .


 
huh?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 27, 2009)

Thank You for posting this, I was wating for the family to post it on thier site, also found here 

This hit my sifu pretty hard.

:asian:


----------



## grydth (Mar 27, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## Klas Larsson (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes this was very sad, we saw Master Jasmine Tung last at the Tung Family Grand Gathering in Hong Kong 2006, and it was she who arranged this big event, full of energy, to the benefit of all Tung-stylists, with around 2-300 people participating. 

Here are some pictures from the event, of the Nordic group, Sweden, Denmark, Finland, among others. 
http://www.tungyingkit-taiji.com/content E.htm 


We sent flowers to the funeral service at Lantau Island from the Copenhagen Class of Tung Kai Ying. Master Jasmine Tung did visit the class on some occasions, its an old group, and we can celebrate our 25th anniversary this year.

And here you can see Master Jasmine Tung doing a beautiful sword set at a competition http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75emkLZGpwk&feature=related


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 16, 2009)

:asian:


----------

